# Sufficient Lighting for 2 Gallon?



## Mightymouse1111 (Jan 11, 2011)

I would like to set up a planted 2 gallon aquarium. I'm not sure what species of plants will survive in my setup, but I would also like to add some shrimp and/or a betta.

The tank: Eclipse Explorer 2 (2 gallon) (http://www.petmeister.com/item1.htm) with external power filter and bio-wheel built into the hood and sand substrate. I have also purchased an submersible and adjustable 25 watt heater. The tank's footprint is 5.5" x 11", and it is 11" tall.

Lighting: The tank came with a 7 watt (MAXIMUM) incandescent bulb which I have replaced with a 7 watt 6,500 K CFL (http://www.bulborama.com/store/Comp...-65K-SUPRA-LIFE-COMPACT-FLUORESCENT-p884.html). I cannot find the exact lumen output from this bulb but from looking at similar bulbs I am guessing it to be 300-400 lumens.

Confusion. My understanding is that 300-400 lumens is way too low to grow most aquatic plants, is this correct? However, I am also familiar with the "watt/gallon" rule, which in my case would be 3.5 watts per gallon. I understand that 3.5 watts/gallon is plenty sufficient to grow most aquatic plants, is this correct?

I guess I just need some help clarifying how potentially successful this setup will be. I am willing to upgrade the light setup if this will not be successful, but even if I can only grow low light plants I would like to save some money and stick to this setup.

Your help is much appreciated!

Joe


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

The watt/gal rule isn't linear for different tank sizes. As you get into larger tanks, you will need less W/gal for the same level, for smaller tanks it is the opposite, you need relatively more W/gal.

Also consider the minimum light threshold. There comes a point where you can't scale down your fixture even if the tank shrinks. It's just not enough wattage for plants to survive.

Going from an incandescent 7W to a fluorescent 7W is a huge step into the right direction, and it might work just fine. Looking at the bulb you linked to, you might want to go to a 10 or 13W bulb. Walmart sells some 10W U-shaped CFL's in their Pet section that may just be the right thing. They are also sold under the Coralife brand at pet stores for thrice the money. They are a bit longer too, better chance to light more of your 11" long "tank".

This should sort of clear up the lumen-watt-gallon confusion.


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

I have a 9 Watt PC on a 2 gallon cube, and it's about as low lighting as you can go. I have some moss an anubias in there. If you want to grow more light demanding plants, you'll need to bump it up a bit, like at least double, say 18 or so watts.


----------



## Mightymouse1111 (Jan 11, 2011)

Hey, thanks for the info, that helps clear things up a bit. I'm going to try this setup with some moss and see how it does. If it doesn't work out then I'll upgrade.
I'm unfamiliar eith PC lights. Are they LED computer lights? A good search pulled up tons of PC lights but I can't find a description of what they are or what kind of fixture I would need. Can someone lead me to a good resource and/or link me to a bulb and fixture I could use if my current setup fails?

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## sjuapseorn (Feb 17, 2011)

PC is Powere Compact


they are like CFLs but dont' spiral.. they are U shaped with funny plug in ends.

I have one on my Finnex, it's the one that came with the kit they sell on Amazon atm.
replacement bulbs are ~6-9$ at Homedepot or Lowes


----------



## Mightymouse1111 (Jan 11, 2011)

Ah, ok cool. I coudn't find it online, but does the wire to plug into an outlet come form the socket? I found sockets but couldn't find anything about how to connect them the outlet, or if someting else besides the socket is needed.


----------



## Quentin (Mar 16, 2011)

Not to thread jack. I used the 2w/gallon rule and got a 9W light for my 4 gallon. Am I doomed? The plants are doing ok but I've only had the tank running for like 10 days or so. So kinda too early to tell.


----------



## sjuapseorn (Feb 17, 2011)

Mightymouse1111 said:


> Ah, ok cool. I coudn't find it online, but does the wire to plug into an outlet come form the socket? I found sockets but couldn't find anything about how to connect them the outlet, or if someting else besides the socket is needed.


Oh.. the bulb itself has a different single end style plug. The fixtures are basically the same as any other fluorescent with the exception that these bulbs kinda snap in. No more twisting and trying to hit slots in the dark n junk.

^_^

That is the one I have
http://www.amazon.com/SL-1213-Finnex-Refugium-Aquarium-Light/dp/B004N1CUWS/ref=pd_sbs_k_2

i think 13W may be too much for a 2.5... one of the 9w clip on CFL fixtures should do fine for that small of a tank I would think.


----------

